# Salmon, Miso, Corn, Celery Root, Bacon



## ironchef (May 21, 2008)

Lots of interesting flavors in this dish, but everything came together quite well. I started out with the corn and celery root salad and then tried to figure out what else would go together with those flavors. I knew the salmon and the salad would work, but just that alone would've been a little too simple. After a little brain wracking, came up with this dish. The salad (fresh blanched corn, celery root, red onion, red bell pepper, jalapeno, red chili flakes, lime juice, verjus, olive oil, salt) was finished off with some micro shiso and rendered and diced lardons. The miso emulsion was a cross between a vinaigrette and an aioli. The rice was topped with yukari which is a dried red shiso powder. 

*Pan Seared King Salmon*
_Corn and Celery Root Salad, Smoked Bacon, Stir Fried Vegetables, Yukari Onigiri, Miso Emulsion_


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 21, 2008)

Gawgeous...just Gawgeous!!


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## jennyema (May 21, 2008)

Yum!  Yum!  Yum!

You are definitely barking up my tree with this one.

Tell me more about what you did with the miso emulsion.  Did you marinate the fish using miso somehow or just finish with it?

Verjus ... yum again but I would be a bit worried that it would be overpowered by the lardons.

Tnx for sharing


----------



## ironchef (May 21, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Yum! Yum! Yum!
> 
> You are definitely barking up my tree with this one.
> 
> ...


 
The verjus flavor was subtle, but the acidity was there. I wanted some acid to balance out the sweetness of the miso and the saltiness of the bacon. I didn't want to use all citrus or a stronger vinegar like sherry because I didn't want to overpower the taste of the corn and celery root which have really delicate flavors. Also, I wanted something that would pair with the miso flavor. 

The miso emulsion idea came from a twist on misoyaki salmon, and also from that episode on Top Chef where Lisa glazed the bacon with miso. So, I figured why not combine the three flavors? The emulsion was fairly simple: white miso, tahini, an egg yolk, rice wine vinegar, sugar, and canola oil. It wasn't as thick as an aioli but it wasn't as loose as a vinaigrette either.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 21, 2008)

very clean, I digg it.


----------



## kitana89 (May 22, 2008)

Oh that looks delicious! I should try making it.


----------



## Mr Kram (Jun 5, 2008)

looks good.  corn usually pairs well with most seafoods.


----------

